# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Lowest humidity but still safe???

## Howe3488

Hi all. I'm new to this so go easy on me  :Stick Out Tongue:  I've just got my first dart frogs (check out gorgeous guy in profile pic &lt;3 ). 

It's a long story but I actually ended up with them by accident! However I am happy to keep them and I obviously want to be responsible and care for them as best I can and give them the best life possible! 

The only thing I worry about is keeping the vivarium (if this is the right term to use!!?) humid enough if I want to go away for a few days. I'm keeping it at 80% no problem with a hand mister - is it ok to let it go low for a couple of days or am I going to need some kind of auto mister on a timer while I'm away??? 

Thanks in advance!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

Welcome to the forum Howe  :Smile:  be sure to read the dart frog vivarium articles Frog Forum - Building Dart Frog Terrariums / Tropical Terrarium Construction The easiest way to keep the 80-100% humidity would be to have a glass aquarium top on your tank to trap in the humidity. A hand sprayer is usually enough depending on the size of tank but since you wish to get away for a couple days, i would suggest getting a fogger or a misting system designed for vivariums. Live plants such as pothos, wandering jew and some ferns make great additions to the dart frog tank and will also help increase the humidity within your tank.

----------


## Lynn

> Welcome to the forum Howe  be sure to read the dart frog vivarium articles Frog Forum - Building Dart Frog Terrariums / Tropical Terrarium Construction The easiest way to keep the 80-100% humidity would be to have a glass aquarium top on your tank to trap in the humidity. A hand sprayer is usually enough depending on the size of tank but since you wish to get away for a couple days, i would suggest getting a fogger or a misting system designed for vivariums. Live plants such as pothos, wandering jew and some ferns make great additions to the dart frog tank and will also help increase the humidity within your tank.



<_The easiest way to keep the 80-100% humidity would be to have a glass aquarium top on your tank to trap in the humidity_>
There you go ! Ryan has you covered.  :Smile: 

You could post a photo of the enclosure? We could help you with a _lid modification_ if needed.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Howe3488

Thanks so much guys! I'm finding the hand mister is adding water rather than creating humidity?? Maybe I need to purchase a better quality one - any suggestions (I'm in uk)? 

Here is pic of the tank. It has a mesh top half of which is covered with the canopy, the other half I've put cling film (Saran Wrap in US!?) over top of the other half as I've read this can help keep in humidity?   

Also, I've found that there is too much water in the tank - I think the water should just cover one or two layers of the balls at the bottom but it goes right up the the substrate. Is this dangerous to froggies? I'm already getting mould on their little hidey cave thing!? 


One more thing...I've not seen my frogs at all since I put them in there Friday night (it's now Sunday pm), and I'm not sure they're eating. I know they can be stressful little souls- is this normal?!? 

Thanks in advance!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

You did a nice job   :Smile: 

Looks humid to me???
What are you using to "measure" the humidity level?
If it's a gauge and not a probe ----- it's garbage  :Big Grin:   Sorry

Rinse the mold out of the hut and then return it to the enc.

If the water is constantly touching the soil you're going to have to siphon some off.
It will stagnate if you leave it in there.

Will have to replace the screen with glass; otherwise you will struggle w this

If you are housing a thumbnail .....close off the tubing holes in the lid   
The tiny guys can get out !  :Frog Surprise: 

What species of dart frog?
How old are they ?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

Does anyone remember the post that had the photos of removing the screen from an exo lid?
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Howe3488

Thanks so much  :Smile:  

Yes I've actually just been reading about how rubbish gauges are in another thread! I'll use my common sense or get a better quality device! 

They are tinctorius, unsure of age but are definitely babies! 

And thanks I'll look into how to change to a glass top and also how to siphon off some water! 

I've still not seen them move or eat :s 


Many thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Swapping the screen out for glass is easy. If you can repair a window screen in your house, you can do this. Just remove the cord holding the screen in, pull the screen off, clean everything up and then silicone the glass in. It's very easy. The problem will be if the frogs are in the tank, you will need to cover the tank until the lid is ready to go back on. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Howe3488

Great thanks! Yeah I can see there are a lot of you tube videos on how to do this  :Smile:  

Also I managed to siphon a whole load of water out of the bottom! 

AND I've just seen one of my froggies out on the open feeding  :Big Grin:  

Feeling a like much happier frog mum....for now! Thanks guys!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

Keep an eye on them.
Often, they are  better in a small temp enclosure for a while so you can be sure they are eating.
 :Butterfly:

----------

